# Lumonite Compass 1000



## GunnarGG (Sep 24, 2014)

Anybody seen anything about this headlamp?

If you google the name you find a swedish site called Valostore selling them.

It looks very much like an Armytek Wizard (but not exactly the same shape of the head at least).

Just curious.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 28, 2014)

GunnarGG said:


> Anybody seen anything about this headlamp?
> 
> If you google the name you find a swedish site called Valostore selling them.
> 
> ...



Actually Valostore is Finnish company located in Oulu. I was also trying to find more info about this headlamp, but all I can find is same advertisement text that's on their site. They claim 1000 lm measured in their laboratory.

Google doesn't know this brand Lumonite. I wonder if it's their own headlamp manufactured in China.


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes they have swedish and finnish webstores separately.
They dont mention anything about the brand but they say that the manufacturer looked at Armytek lights and asked user feedback on them then made this one better 
They have a two year warranty so i think it is quite good qualitywise but thats all i know.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for your responses.
To me it looks like they come from the same factory.
I'm not really in the need for a headlamp, otherwise it could be interesting to check out.

I haven't seen any flashlights by this brand, maybe that will show up also.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2014)

Have contacted ArmyTek about this Lumonite headlamp. ArmyTek says on their website, that they design in-house. So this should be a rip-off copy..
Or ArmyTek has sold their design to a other company.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Answer from ArmyTek: We have collaborated in the making of this light.
> *is the Wizard a OEM-design?

Yes, it is.


----------



## D6859 (Oct 6, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Answer from ArmyTek: We have collaborated in the making of this light.
> > *is the Wizard a OEM-design?
> 
> Yes, it is.



What does OEM-design mean in this context? Have these two headlamps been made from same parts?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 7, 2014)

D6859 said:


> What does OEM-design mean in this context? Have these two headlamps been made from same parts?



OEM means others can use it too, or it's made by a third-party. Not something I expect from ArmyTek since they claim on their website, they design in Canada. Clearly they don't. They just buy a design and then fill it with components they want.


----------

